# TV screen turns green.



## Uncle_John (Feb 5, 2010)

Not an LCD or Plasma screen. This Toshiba set (CRT type) is only a few years old though...
After switching on the picture starts OK then after the sets warms up (about 10 seconds) colors disappear and are replaced with a screen full of horizontal green lines. Curiously colors still operate OK for on screen menus etc.
Any suggestions?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post a image , camera or phone image
sounds like the RGB guns are not scanning correclty 


> colors still operate OK for on screen menus etc.


that doesnt sound consistant - but not sure how the Guns are fired 
maybe a different circuitry for the menus


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, if the on-screen displays still work, this is a video processing issue farther down the line. The CRT is obviously painting the correct colors from the description.


----------

